# Windshield Wiper Blades



## Nickruckusnj (May 30, 2012)

I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. My wipers are in need of replacement. Anyone have any recommendations on brands? Looking for very high quality ones for the winter.

Thanks :signs015:


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

just got me some trico blades... seem pretty good this far... only about a month on. The passenger took a while to form to the curve of the windshield though. I would say better than stock, and its a hinge less blade


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I got Tricos also. Great blades expensive but good! I think you are looking at 24 in for driver and 18 for the passenger side. The Tricos (from Advance) are actually the second set. First set from O'riellys were crap


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

before you replace them have you tried wiping the rubber off with a rag and window cleaner does wonders and makes them wipe like new ones just my suggesstion has worked for me on many autos


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Wipers...we don't need no stinkin wipers...oh wait we do. Carry on.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze 2011 said:


> before you replace them have you tried wiping the rubber off with a rag and window cleaner does wonders and makes them wipe like new ones just my suggesstion has worked for me on many autos


I'll give that a try. My ECO's blades are starting to streak. Thanks.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Wipers...we don't need no stinkin wipers...oh wait we do. Carry on.


I dont have wipers haha

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

cruze 2011 said:


> before you replace them have you tried wiping the rubber off with a rag and window cleaner does wonders and makes them wipe like new ones just my suggestion has worked for me on many autos


Agreed, a lot of times the wipers will get dirty and start streaking and it will appear you need new ones when a cleaning will take care of it. Try the cleaning before buying. Could save you @ $20.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah im suprised i havent needed to change mine yet. but i do wipe off the rubber frequently and apply rainx monthly.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

cruze 2011 said:


> before you replace them have you tried wiping the rubber off with a rag and window cleaner does wonders and makes them wipe like new ones just my suggesstion has worked for me on many autos





obermd said:


> I'll give that a try. My ECO's blades are starting to streak. Thanks.


Go one step better and wipe the rubber of the blade with a cotton ball dipped in rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nickruckusnj said:


> I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. My wipers are in need of replacement. Anyone have any recommendations on brands? Looking for very high quality ones for the winter.
> 
> Thanks :signs015:


Hello, Nickruckusnj! Your dealership may know the perfect brand of windshield wiper for your Cruze! Please DM for any further assistance. Thank you!

Katie (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've found the Bosch ICON wipers to be pretty good. These are the beam type - $15 at Walmart. I haven't used them on the Cruze yet.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I had rainX wipers put on my Cobalt. Expensive suckers although I think they replaced the whole thing even though I jusy asked for refills. So far so good


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

steve333 said:


> I had rainX wipers put on my Cobalt. Expensive suckers although I think they replaced the whole thing even though I jusy asked for refills. So far so good


I'm a fan of the Rain X's as well. Expensive but good IMO.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

i'm going with the tripledge from the wiper store,they have a lifetime replacement warranty. i have had them on my truck for over 7 years and when they start to streak just a call to them and they ship out a new set. it's a good deal if you don't want to pay for another set of wipers. Link below.They show a 24 and 17 for 2011-2012. 2013 is not listed,does it use a 24 and 18 ??
Buy Windshield Wipers, Blades, Replacements Online | TheWiperStore.com


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

2014 my14 Cruze SRi-V turbo and everything is fine! 

Except the wipers are crap. Vehicle 2 weeks old. Will be putting this to the dealer when taken back for the 3000km check over. 
Have run a cloth several times up and down and cleaned the window several times. Rain in the last few days only. 

also looking at those wipertech.com.au blades. Seem massively overpriced but like the concept of single piece and silicon blades. 

Any comments on good old rubber or silicon. 

also there is an ebay seller from Austrlia that looks to have the same as wipertech and about 50% of the price! 


Minsik.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's annoying. Not sure what are in mine these days, but I think they are getting a bit long in the tooth, I was going to start looking too.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Zero experience with the Cruze, if like my old 04 Cavalier, couldn't find an aftermarket wiper that would fit properly so finally went to my dealer. Was shocked that their price was the same as every aftermarket wiper I found, and fit perfectly. And also worked perfectly. 

Usually just replace the inserts, key problem I had that standard inserts were either too wide or two narrow, or too thick or too thin. At my Chevy dealer gave me both the insert and a new blade holder for six bucks a piece.

Now is the Cruze using a standard size blade? Haven't cross this bridge yet.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My OEM wipers were junk about 4 months in. 

Bosch icons for the win!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> My OEM wipers were junk about 4 months in.
> 
> Bosch icons for the win!
> 
> ...


Direct fit?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> Direct fit?


Yeah, 24" and 18". Don't even have to put in the adapter thingy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

are the 2012 and 2013 wiper sizes the same? by any chance does it vary by trim level? are the sizes in the owners manual?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JCarlson said:


> are the 2012 and 2013 wiper sizes the same? by any chance does it vary by trim level? are the sizes in the owners manual?


Don't know why they wouldn't be.

No.

Maybe. You can look it up in a book at most auto parts stores, though.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Don't know why they wouldn't be.
> 
> No.
> 
> Maybe. You can look it up in a book at most auto parts stores, though.


I knew I could look it up at the auto parts stores I just figured if there was a way to know prior to going I would take advantage of it 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smitty (Nov 21, 2013)

I always have and always will use Rain-X Latitudes. Expensive but amazing blades.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just as a note, the stock wiper on the driver's side at least on my Eco has an air deflector built in. I haven't seen it on other wipers, but you can get them from a dealer parts counter and they are actually rather affordable compared to retail options. I went that route when mine needed replacing after 20k miles. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, 24" and 18". Don't even have to put in the adapter thingy.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Which never works. My mom's car requires that for the main driver's side blade (26") and the little thing is so flimsy, it wore itself loose. I fixed it back in October with a pink cable tie (all I could find at the time) and she's still driving around with it like that. Nothing wrong with the wiper, except when it wants to come off.

Boobie cancer awareness ftw!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, 24" and 18". Don't even have to put in the adapter thingy.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Just the blades, right? Not the entire wiper holder/blade assembly. 

Yeah been two different sizes lately and since most of them are sold by the pair, have to buy two pair of that 24/18 inch sizes so you have a spare set left over. That you may never use.

After almost two years and 22,000 miles, mine are still perfect. Believe in RainX and rarely use them. Did have to use them last night with a wet slushy snow. Need a SnowX type product.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

denso hybrids on all my vehicles


----------



## nono50 (Aug 11, 2013)

I put a set off a new buick regal, which look a lot nicer on my Eco.


----------

